# Night sights - Beretta 96



## phatchet (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone have experience with night sights on a 96 FS? How do they compare to the factory red-dot? Same question about the adjustable rear white-dot sights? I have a new 96 INOX, and I am having a problem focusing on the sight picture in my local not-well-lit indoor range. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I have Trijicons on my Beretta's including my 96 and 92. Unless you have an A1 model w/ dovetailes you need to have the front sight drilled by these folks and they install them. Trijicon refers it's customers to them for the first time drillin of the front sight on the 92/96 series pistols and after 12 years or so you can go to Trijicon for replacement if needed. Unless they are self illuminous or rechargeable you won't be seeing them in low and no light.

BERETTA

I'd check out Trijicon's website as well. They have HD sights thats supposed to do very well w/ target aquisition, but they are the rechargeable type.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Save your money...........tell them to put in some more lights, find a different range, or get a small brush and some luminescent paint, and make your sights any color you want.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would recommend Tootech Gunsight. I had nightsights installed in two Beretta slides last year by them.

The issue with the inox sights is that the red dots DO really suck - especially at an indoor range. However, with the front blade being built into the slide - white paint against the silver makes it a buit harder to see.

Admittedly, the tritium has a white circle around it. But the way it looks makes it MUCH easier to pick up the front sight. I prefer black berettas over Inox models - and one reason is admittedly that I just can't stand those red dots that Beretta uses.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW, my experience with Trijicon customer service was excellent. I originally purchased a 92G in 1993 w/ trijicons already installed and not until last year after having trijicons put on my two new px4's did i realize the ole 92 trijicons needed a change but still functioned fine at night. Out of warranty by 5 years, having a 12 year warranty, I shipped my slide to Trijicon and they replaced the ampules, repainted the white rings and all looked brand new for $48.00, shipping one way. I was impressed and very pleased. Very nice folks and extremely professional in my experience.


----------

